# Decent yet inexpensive loafer pumps



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2007)

It's definitely time to retire my comfy, worn in loafer pumps. I've found some I like, but I can't justify spending over $80 on them, and I don't want a damned 3" heel for work in a hospital. I don't even remember where I got these it's been so long! Anywho! Does anyone know where I can get comfortable ones that won't cost me an arm and a leg? I need both black and brown ones. Fashionable ones too I should add!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 28, 2007)

have you got a picture of the type of thing you mean? you could try payless if you want inexpensive I guess...I get most if not all of my shoes from random tiny shops, not big department stores - they're usually much cheaper, if that's any help


----------



## farris2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Dillards is having a sale. I saw some over the weekend but I cant remember the prices.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 28, 2007)

You can try ebay? Only problem is you don't get to try them on first.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Shoes | Women | Loafers at Dillards.com

Macys

Macy*s - Search Results


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 28, 2007)

Hmmm! I bought some loafer pumps at Target a few months ago, but they're not there anymore. Target still might have something you like though. I get almost all my shoes from there these days!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 28, 2007)

that dillards site seemed pretty suitable..


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2007)

I actually just browsed the Target website, and found these in both brown and black for $22.99 each. They have good reviews too (comfort and durability). I think I'll check into them today on my lunch break








.....





â€¢ Finish Off Your Outfit with these Classic Pumps

â€¢ Leather Upper with Rubber Outsoles

â€¢ 2.5" Chunky Heel

â€¢ with Apron Toe

â€¢ Cushioned Insole for Long-Term Comfort

MeronaÂ® Avril Tailored Pumps - Brown : Target | MeronaÂ® Avril Tailored Pumps - Black : Target


----------



## monniej (Nov 28, 2007)

those are great and the price is amazing! i was going to suggest nine west. i have a pair from there that i love so much i'm thinking of having them re-soled. the problem is they're several years old and not on their site anymore. i did find a cute pair!

these are by madden girl for $46 on zappos





Women's Dress Shoes: Loafers Dress Shoes (Page 4) - Free OVERNIGHT Shipping &amp; Return Shipping


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the recommendations! Now I want new shoes!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif those are great and the price is amazing! i was going to suggest nine west. i have a pair from there that i love so much i'm thinking of having them re-soled. the problem is they're several years old and not on their site anymore. i did find a cute pair! 
these are by madden girl for $46 on zappos

http://www.zappos.com/images/733/7335324/4998-455055-t.jpg

Women's Dress Shoes: Loafers Dress Shoes (Page 4) - Free OVERNIGHT Shipping &amp; Return Shipping

Oh! Those are nice! Too bad the bow can't be removed if wanted. Otherwise I'd be all over them! The bow throws me a tad though


----------



## Karren (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually just browsed the Target website, and found these in both brown and black for $22.99 each. They have good reviews too (comfort and durability). I think I'll check into them today on my lunch break






MeronaÂ® Avril Tailored Pumps - Brown : Target | MeronaÂ® Avril Tailored Pumps - Black : Target

I have a pair of male shoes just like those only with a shorter heel.... 

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif those are great and the price is amazing! i was going to suggest nine west. i have a pair from there that i love so much i'm thinking of having them re-soled. the problem is they're several years old and not on their site anymore. i did find a cute pair! 
these are by madden girl for $46 on zappos

http://www.zappos.com/images/733/7335324/4998-455055-t.jpg

Women's Dress Shoes: Loafers Dress Shoes (Page 4) - Free OVERNIGHT Shipping &amp; Return Shipping

And I do like those... Monniej....


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, my Target only had them in brown. I did try them on and walk around for a bit. I must say, they're almost exactly a true to fit shoe, and they are comfy! So, do I order both pairs online, or get the brown ones in the store (since I need those the most), and then just order the black ones online? Decisions, decisions LOL!


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, my Target only had them in brown. I did try them on and walk around for a bit. I must say, they're almost exactly a true to fit shoe, and they are comfy! So, do I order both pairs online, or get the brown ones in the store (since I need those the most), and then just order the black ones online? Decisions, decisions LOL! Those are so cute! The brown pair is almost like the ones I got a while ago but the toe had a wing tip design. I would just order the black and buy the brown in store, unless there's free shipping with a certain order amount. I have a pair of black ones exactly like that from Payless that I got a few years ago and I wear them with jeans sometimes and they are so cute.


----------



## farris2 (Nov 29, 2007)

I was looking for something to wear with jeans that would also give me a little height. I went to several stores and found tons that I liked but nothing in my size for around $60. I went to Target and bought both these for $22.99 each.They are sooo comfy!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 29, 2007)

naturalizers have the best comfy heels ive ever worn.

they have loafer pumps i know cause i was looking at them one day.

and most of theyre shoes are under $80.


----------



## monniej (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh! Those are nice! Too bad the bow can't be removed if wanted. Otherwise I'd be all over them! The bow throws me a tad though



i hear you. it does make them a bit little girlish.

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And I do like those... Monniej.... thanks karren. i thought they were kind of cute. i kind of like ornamentation because it makes the shoes look alittle smaller (i have really big feet! lol~).


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hear you. it does make them a bit little girlish.
thanks karren. i thought they were kind of cute. i kind of like ornamentation because it makes the shoes look alittle smaller (i have really big feet! lol~).

For my height, I have big feet too LOL! I'm still in debate on those Monnie... I'm still no sure which ones to get LOL!


----------



## monniej (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For my height, I have big feet too LOL! I'm still in debate on those Monnie... I'm still no sure which ones to get LOL! that was going to be my next post, aquilah. i was wondering which ones you chose!


----------



## Karren (Nov 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hear you. it does make them a bit little girlish.


thanks karren. i thought they were kind of cute. i kind of like ornamentation because it makes the shoes look alittle smaller (i have really big feet! lol~).

If that's the case then maybe I need to buy a box of real big bows and hot glue them to all my fem shoes!! Hahaha


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,

If you have a DSW (Designer Shoe Warehouse) or Aerosoles near you, these will also give you great options. I've purchased shoes from Aerosoles (on sale of course) for $30 and $40.


----------

